# dodge diesel pushin snow pics



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

here my 99 dodge ram 3500 pushin 2ft of snow yesterday dec 21st 2009



















now its the cleanest plow truck out today....... all part of plowin take care of ur money maker!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I would think you got a hell of a deal getting a 7'6" instead of a 9' which is recommended for a dually. Its a very well setup truck other than the short blade. I have green eyes.


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

Stik208;920178 said:


> I would think you got a hell of a deal getting a 7'6" instead of a 9' which is recommended for a dually. Its a very well setup truck other than the short blade. I have green eyes.


9ft cant plow where i do, i have a set of those pro wings and they work great, i had a ram 2500 s.r.w. last year with this plow works fine on the truck and the weight is like 400lbs less then a 9ft better for that dodge front end...lol.......


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Where is the 2ft your plowin cuz that looked more like 3-4 inches


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

wideout;921366 said:


> Where is the 2ft your plowin cuz that looked more like 3-4 inches


do you need glasses?? the snow was 18inch with 2ft or more drifts here....:salute:


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

i just went outside and measured its been three days since the snow and will have a good pack of 17.5 inches with a 28inch snow drift right outside my door, also remember it was a light fluffy storm and the winds where high


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I love this picture of both rear duals running through snow. 









I really doubt that the 18" would have made clearance that much tighter for the places you plow. That, or you need a smaller truck.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

i gotta agree with Wideout. doesnt look like more than 3 inches of snow in the first pic. not even as deep as the sidewalls on your tires. But that pic may have been taken on top of a windswept area that just wasnt as deep. im not tryin to pick a fight, just pointing out how it "looks". 

as for the narrow plow..... if places you plow are so narrow that you have to use a plow narrower than your truck.........................how do you get your truck to fit ?

but I love the truck man....it is set up pretty well.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey man not tryin to make you mad but even in the second pic its not even close to the seat of the picnic table seat and they cant be more than 20 inches off the ground. Just askin.


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

wideout;923170 said:


> Hey man not tryin to make you mad but even in the second pic its not even close to the seat of the picnic table seat and they cant be more than 20 inches off the ground. Just askin.


 got nothin better 2 do then bust my balls?
just tryin to show some pics of a nice plow truck thats all.........:laughing:

LOOK AT THE PIC YEAH THE TABLE ISNT COVERED CUZ IT BLEW OFF IT WAS 30-40MPH WINDS.. ALSO I PLOWED THIS PLACE MONDAY AFTERNOON AND THE SNOW WAS OVER SUNDAY MORNING AND IT WAS WINDY SO NEXT TIME I POST PICS I WILL MAKE SURE I SAY THAT I GUESS FOR ALL YOU HATERS OUT THERE! DAMN WATCHOUT


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

wideout;923170 said:


> Hey man not tryin to make you mad but even in the second pic its not even close to the seat of the picnic table seat and they cant be more than 20 inches off the ground. Just askin.


HEY WIDEOUT THIS ONES ON YOU..lol


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL! Man not tryin to bust your balls just askin questions. I do love the truck i'm a dodge guy and it does look good. I will post some pics sometime so you can give me [email protected]*% fair enough?lol


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

wideout;924292 said:


> LOL! Man not tryin to bust your balls just askin questions. I do love the truck i'm a dodge guy and it does look good. I will post some pics sometime so you can give me [email protected]*% fair enough?lol


its all good man

the snow is melting quick today i measured 8inches and it was 45 today...

heres my 5.9's 5.9 gas vs. 5.9 diesel.....


















just got done doing donuts in the jeep the sno is melting quick 40 degress now.....sucks!


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Ramdieselsmoke. I'm from Wallingford, and I am well aware of how much you guys got in that corner of the state. We got about 10" here. funny thing is that this morning I woke up and 85% of it is gone! I rained like crazy through last night! Hopefully we get a couple inches this week!!! 
Heres my CTD plowing some snow!


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

Stark_Enterprises;927891 said:


> Ramdieselsmoke. I'm from Wallingford, and I am well aware of how much you guys got in that corner of the state. We got about 10" here. funny thing is that this morning I woke up and 85% of it is gone! I rained like crazy through last night! Hopefully we get a couple inches this week!!!
> 
> there was 6inches last night here and i woke up at 8am and there is nothing not even a pile of snow. but they say this week something might come but its 50 out and feels like spring today!


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes it does!


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is my 93' not pushing but just after cleaning up for wet heavy stuff.


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

kah68;928457 said:


> Here is my 93' not pushing but just after cleaning up for wet heavy stuff.


thats sweet i like the bed!


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hmm didn't up load...


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry for the big pic.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

MnDLawn;928552 said:


> Sorry for the big pic.


If you know they are to big to start with why not resize them?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Some nice trucks...but I think this belongs in the Pictures Forum...


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

cretebaby;928574 said:


> If you know they are to big to start with why not resize them?


Cuz they are already hosted on my site that size, and I don't have time or a way to resize them since I am doing this from my BlackBerry.


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

MNDLAWN, thats a sweet flatbed is that custom made wood or metal? mines all wood cost like 350 to build with led lighting looks good man!


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

ramdieselsmoke;928646 said:


> MNDLAWN, thats a sweet flatbed is that custom made wood or metal? mines all wood cost like 350 to build with led lighting looks good man!


Its all steel with a wood floor and removable sides, thanks for the complement.


----------

